# Pigeon River; hope for the future!



## spencerhicks (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey guys, 

A few of my buddies and I went to Pigeon river country these past few days for a backpacking/fishing trip. I didn't have high expectations for the fishing given the fish kill last year, but figured it would be relaxing and we'd get lucky to catch anything. Boy was I surprised. About 20 minutes in I drifted a small parachute next to a log and boom, nice little brookie. I thought that was it for the day but we kept moving downriver. As we reached a bend, my buddy fishing a small spinner hit one in a hole, I told him to cast again 3 feet to the right and he had another brookie. I moved downstream to a riffle behind an overhanging tree and as I was changing patterns he got another out of the tail part of the hole. My first cast to the tail of the riffle yielded a strong take, the fish took off like a torpedo out of the water, and fought hard to the net, a rainbow! That explained the jump. Caught another rainbow and a brookie out of the riffle, coming on consecutive casts. We then continued downstream and I found a nice big rock in the middle of the stream with a good amount of cover for fish. The second cast to the tail of the slackwater behind the rock brought a trout to me, a brown trout this time!! This was the first time I have ever caught a brook, rainbow and brown trout in the same outing. Kind of a little slam for me haha. Anyway we had pretty good luck in this stream, but given what I have heard about the damage to the ecosystem we still need to tread lightly on this gem of a river.


----------



## kmoney14 (Jan 6, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking... what size fish are we talking about? 

Just Curious...


----------



## spencerhicks (Jun 3, 2007)

They were nothing huge, all between 6 and 11 inches, but fish nonetheless


----------



## marshbandit (Jan 8, 2008)

I was just up a few days ago myslef. The first time since opening day, which is sad. I didnt know about the bridge on Sturgon Valley Rd. being out. I hit the black and kept three nice brookies. I didn't have time to get to the Pigeon but I sure do like hearing a little good news. Ya know that bait shop closed in Vanderbilt, I stopped by & the owners were packing up. I was able to buy a few thing at half off. She said she was having a sale this weekend in Waters at her son's hotel?


----------



## Echolalia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm not asking for specific holes or anything, but how far South on the Pidgeon were you? Didn't the dam fail more towards the north end of the river?


----------



## Redjay (Apr 9, 2008)

Echolalia said:


> I'm not asking for specific holes or anything, but how far South on the Pidgeon were you? Didn't the dam fail more towards the north end of the river?


 
The dam failure was at the very south end of the river, below Sturgeon Valley Rd, as in near the headwaters of the stream..


----------



## Echolalia (Mar 10, 2009)

My mistake, nm.


----------

